# Weird things your horse(s) ate?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've heard of people feeding their horses eggs before. But I always thought that was risky for the same reasons you did- salmonella or colic! 

Hmm. The strangest thing I have fed a horse. Dog biscuits and a small bite of chicken nugget. :lol:

I once had a horse get into some candy, wrappers and all. Freaked me out! But he pooped some wrappers and seemed fine afterwards!

My yearling likes to chew tails. Now that is a habit I wish he would outgrow!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

My Percheron is 2 and a half, and I am convinced that she will eat anything. I have a bad habit of letting all my horses smell whatever I am eating. They are curious, and all BUT the baby are picky. I have learned not to let Willow (baby) smell anything. I have had her bite an ice cream sandwich, try to drink iced tea and mountain dew, she LOVES to try and eat my pizza. I will let her eat goldfish crackers, lifesaver wintergreen and peppermint mints, and gummy worms. But only occasionally, and only a tiny taste. Well the peppermints I give all my horses as a special treat. They are funny, aren't they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh jeez, I don't even know where to start! I have a one-horse wonder when it comes to eating things I didn't even know horses could (even with three years with horses PRIOR to having her!) digest. 

Indie has eaten:

Toy army men
plastic bags (it smelled like carrot I suppose)
tomato plants
suckers (took the whole stick with it when ahem.. my brother wasn't looking.)
birthday cake
Twizzlers
assorted gummy candies (I made a mistake of leaving my Easter basket out one year while I "just ran inside to get something." it was too late :lol
Pepsi
Whisky
An unattended hotdog. 
Ramen noodles
dog food (I left it out for the dogs, had no idea my_ horse _of all things would find it tasty)
Coffee (yup, managed to steal that from my neighbor. Took the Styrofoam cup right out of her hand and spilled it so she could lick it up. Horrible manners I know)
Mac n cheese (again with the stealing my dogs treats)

and I'm sure there was more at one point in time. You'd never guess she gets a hardy two meals of grain and hay plus turnout every day by all the food she keeps trying to steal! And I can't believe she's lived through HALF the things she's eaten. :rofl:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The appy mare I used to have would steal anyones cans of
Chew they left laying around, bite it open, and steal the tabacco - gross. She was also fond of most types of alcohol...

My paint mare will grab a mt dew literally out of your hand and drink it straight out of the can or bottle. 

My stallion is especially fond of pop tarts and would do anything for one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well two of mine are pretty fussy but Sammy will eat just about anything or he will at least have a go. 

he has tried:
oreo biscuits
pizza (the bits I gave only had cheese and sauce on them) 
a sort of anzac mueslie bar (he loves them)
apple turnover with cream
cheerios (the cereal)
hot chips 
tried to eat a sausage roll 
tried to take a sausage

and more that I can't think of right now. if he sees food in your hand he always wants to taste it no matter what it is.


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

my fella likes clothes.....and maom sweets and bacon crisps


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine eats pretzels 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

My little niece who is three thinks its funny to feed my horse whatever she's eating. Which has consisted of

Cherry poptart
marshmallows
Potato bread
Candy corn


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Lol, My Arab is way to picky, he refuses to even eat carrots, but our Appy... well, he is another story.

Smoothies (I blew some into his mouth from the straw and he LOVED it)
Cheetos
Root Beer
Lemon Drops
Jolly ranchers
Fudge bar
A piece of chocolate
Chips of any kind, preferably Sun Chips though.
And sometimes candy wrappers (Unintentional!)


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

A rock.
I'm not even freakin' kidding.
Milo is among the type of horses who will eat anything- pop tarts, slurpees, candy, you name it. I thought he'd be smarter when offered a rock the size of my fist. Nope- I had to frantically pry his mouth open and tug it back out!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We've had a few over the years that liked different things. 
This is Libby (rip) my mom's old show mare, who'd do ANYTHING for Coke. She made the front page of the Indy star in the 70s after she stole a Coke from the judge in my mom's showmanship class.








My mare that I showed as a teen, Bubbles, got a hot dog, Oreo cookies & shared my Mt. Dew after we won a class. Woodstock & I share a Guinness beer once a week, I get my half first of course :wink:


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

im pretty sure my guy will each anything. so far he hasnt tried much. a freezy, ice capp from Tim Hortons, mint chocolate chip milkshake, a lays potatochip and im sure theres more


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

My horse (RIP) was terrified of apples. He would snort, and try to get as far as he could from them. Anf he always tried to steal ice cream cones. Current horse loves beer, and my other horse will try to eat hats, while u are wearing them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha my guy tries anything that smells. i had him free grazing our front yard and while he was out my mom had put scraps of our stew (meat, broth, carrots, potatoes, and alot of other stuff) into our dogs bowl for a snack for him. but my dog wasn't out yet and so my horse denny goes to the dog bowl and slurps it up... and i mean slurp you could hear the noise. the best was when he picked up the meat it was so tender it would fall. and he had half hanging from his mouth n then it dropped and scared him... he came back in seconds to finish it.. 

i also have to lock up the garbage bc if he smells food he will try to get into it. he is a big bear and will eat anything. we now have everything with bear locks just for him


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

kait18 said:


> hahaha my guy tries anything that smells. i had him free grazing our front yard and while he was out my mom had put scraps of our stew (meat, broth, carrots, potatoes, and alot of other stuff) into our dogs bowl for a snack for him. but my dog wasn't out yet and so my horse denny goes to the dog bowl and slurps it up... and i mean slurp you could hear the noise. the best was went he picked up the meat it was so tender it would fall. and he had half hanging from his mouth n then it dropped and scared him... he came back in seconds to finish it..
> 
> i also have to lock up the garbage bc if he smells food he will try to get into it. he is a big bear and will eat anything. we now have everything with bear locks just for him


LOL I know what you mean. I had to move my grain bins INSIDE the locked basement (thankfully it opens out to the back yard), just to keep Indie from eating herself to death, the little snitch.

And yes... no dog food is safe when Indie is out in the yard. :lol:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

its a dangerous world with such piggies running our yards


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A knew a gelding that ate a watch a few years ago. A friend of mine was standing next to him and he bit her watch, which was Velcro. She opened his mouth and he had swallowed it. 

A friend's gelding loves Sour Patch Kids. 

Abby hates carrots, but is particularly fond of potato chips and Froot Loops.


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

My very first horse was a garbage gut but I specifically remember her liking the red hot tomalle candies. My horse decided with it being the halloween time and all to develop a liking for my mellowcreme candy pumpkins. But the strangest thing Ive found is one of our lil arab mares loves bannanna peels. The bannannas themselves are ok, but dang she goes ape sh*t for the peels! :???:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Oh jeez, I don't even know where to start! I have a one-horse wonder when it comes to eating things I didn't even know horses could (even with three years with horses PRIOR to having her!) digest.
> 
> Indie has eaten:
> 
> ...


WHISKEY! I imagine that you heard the Beer for my Horses song and thought your horse deserved wiskey not beer. Anyway Regen, left tried to eat my camo military coat once. It must have looked like grass and tried to take a bite and realized its not food. But you could share a sub with your horse from Subway.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> WHISKEY! I imagine that you heard the Beer for my Horses song and thought your horse deserved wiskey not beer. Anyway Regen, left tried to eat my camo military coat once. It must have looked like grass and tried to take a bite and realized its not food. But you could share a sub with your horse from Subway.


Actually it was during some light Christmas eve drinking, Indie happened to still be in the front yard stretching her legs and decided she wanted some!! Rammed her nose right into the plastic cup and split the whiskey all over the porch- which she promptly went about licking up. She's had a taste for it ever since :lol:

LOL!! Glad Indie hasn't tried to eat my camo coat yet... that'd be a fun story to share, hope your coat was okay though!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My guy will do anything for a poptart


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

BornToRun said:


> My guy will do anything for a poptart


What about a Klondike bar?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

****, haven't tried!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

We had a welsh pony who also loved dog food, liver biscuits and he would eat plain old chicken! Strange thing was, he would NOT eat corn nuts????? Our current pony will perk up as soon as he hears any plastic wrappers crinkle. He loves cookies, granola bars, nuts, zucchini, you name it, even meat! Sigh..... no wonder he's a pudge!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 29, 2009)

He didn't actually _eat _this, thank goodness, but maybe it still sort of counts. :lol:

Note: he only reacts this way to _orange_ hoof picks. Other colors don't do anything for him. :lol:

My horse has a _very _long neck, and my grooming tote was sitting near his stall. I have an orange hoof pick, and he seems to have thought it was a carrot. He _dove_ at it, nearly choking himself on his gate trying to get it. By the time I got to him he was happily chewing on it, seemingly obvious to the fact that it was made of plastic. 

He STILL thinks it is a carrot, even after tasting it!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Orange popsicles. I had a nice gelding named Dude who loved orange popsicles and later found out he would down a bottle of orange crush soda if it was left within reach of his nimble lips.

I found out about the popsicles at a show. I was sitting outside his stall cooling off and enjoying an orange popsicle. Dude reached over to snif it and I showed it to him. His lips wrapped around it and neatly slid the icy part off the stick! He crunched, oozing orangy saliva (which I quickly moved before it go on my show shirt). My friend was laughing and said he probably thought it was a carrot, since it was long and orange.

I offered him the other half just to see, and again he neatly slid the icy part off the stick, blissfully munching on it. When he swiped my friend's bottle of orange crush, I knew it was the taste he liked. He left my Dr. Pepper there and went right for her orange drink.:lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My mom had a little palomino mare that loved whiskey too. She prefered it mixed with Sprite  And my little bay horse will drink a Bud Light with me.


But this one is the weirdest I had encountered-

We had a colt out of California that was a complete bronc...just flat out mean about it. We brought all the ranch horses in to deworm them and most horses dislike the taste of dewormer. But this colt loved it!!! It was impossible to worm another horse if he was close, he would try to steal it. If you left the empty tubes where he could get them he lick what might of been left on the outside of them off.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I fed my friends horse his own chestnut. He ate it.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr. Pepper---in a bottle not a can god forbid
gold Fish
strudels
pizza


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My cousin pony drank milk shakes and ate bananas and cookies


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Rascal loves the Munchos potatoe chips. He has eaten my cactus and just flowers period. I think the weirdest thing is the Magnolia tree though. He busted his fence getting to it one time. I don't just mean the leaves either. He stripped bark and ate the wood. :-( buttface killed a 100$ tree that I got for my Bday.)
He'll drink coffee, coke, and if you go out with iced tea, stay away from him LOL he loves it.


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

When I was 17 I had an arabian mare who took a bite out of my turkey subway sandwich.(behind my back) She also liked jolly rachers and pancakes. She was a retired Denver Bronco Rearing Stadium horse. She was so much fun!!!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

The question is what hasn't robbie eaten...

He's gotten his mouth on tack, other horse's tack, blankets (his own and other horse's), stalls, floor mats, wire fences, rocks, pine trees, brushes, cell phones, chapstick, coffee, beer, milkshakes, cookies, crackers (he loves goldfish crackers), nuts, popsicles, freezies, pasta, lipstick, my crop, paper towel, shampoo, donuts, anything with chocolate, ice cream, the list could go on forever..haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Firecrackers!

My family has a fireworks stand and this was back when we had a mini. We had her out front with us so we could keep an eye on her because the year before during fireworks time someone tried to steal her. When my mom and I were standing inside the stand she decided she wanted to visit and before we could stop her she was inside the stand with a string of black cats hanging out of her mouth!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

My gelding HATES apples and carrots. He refuses to touch them! But I have to watch my fingers because he loves my burts bees hand lotion. To the point where he will reach his head around while I'm on his back. He also prefers bananas over watermelon, and run if you have pears!!

Rooster loved beer, and any other kind of drink or people food. We were camping once and he got into the cooler while we were swimming. The entire contents were spilled all over the yard. Our mare was standing by the porch as we came up "I didn't do it" look on her face. Rooster reared and bucked and ran from me when I tried to get the bacon from him. Dog food was also a constant fight, I used to keep it in a latched/bungied plastic container. He couldn't get it open so he picked it up (100lbs.!!!) and threw it against the house. It exploded. Thankfully I was home!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Sour skittle:lol: The face he made was priceless - LOL.
Lemons &limes, he loves them.
My friends' horse ate my hamburger once - my friend was yelling that I was gonna turn her horse into a carnivore
Half of a tub of mint chocolate chip icecream
Oh &of course, other horses tails:wink:


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Black licorice, sour skittles, lemon drops, all potato chips flavored & plain, bread, dog food, lettus, apples (stole all the apples off the tree this year), carrots, dog biscuits, ham, & I can't remember anymore but there is only 1 thing Mystic refused to eat.... sweet potatoes! Mea wont eat anything but feed, hay & apples....Mystic will eat anything! Almost, hahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Old thread but LOL

Gina eats fresh pineapple hulls - we use a corer and toss the hulls over the fence... she sniffed around at first, the first time we did it, then she ate the entire thing and refused to share with anyone else.

A few weeks ago, I was cleaning out the fridge and the leftovers before we left on vacation, found a couple of days old fajita steak burrito (nothing but fajita steak and cheese wrapped in a flour tortilla btw - no veggies at all) my husband had squirreled away, a leftover salad (no dressing, just what wasn't eaten with dinner), and a variety of other 'stuff' that I felt the dogs would enjoy, namely the burrito. (The salad was for the horses)

Gina plucked the burrito out of my pile of 'stuff' I juggled out to the fence line... and the fight was on. The dogs didn't get their burrito. The horse won.

Sarge has stolen my cheese - that's what I get for waving around a slice of cheddar cheese within reach of his nose while talking to my daughter.

Trigger is a sucker for Skittles and Quaker Instant Oatmeal - Maple and Brown Sugar flavor.

They all like strawberries, nectarines, and peaches, but that's not really anything weird, I don't think.

Sometimes the horses have to work fast though - if they drop an apple, our dogs will blow through, grab the apple on the fly, and be gone with it. Same with watermelon.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

My gelding got in a fight with our two big dogs for trying to eat their food. Also he tried to get chicken food (ahem no). He loves oatmeal rasin bars and pretty much any granola type bar. Not that I let him get them, but if he can he will. Bad boy.


----------



## Matt30 (Feb 5, 2021)

Well Texas just ate my watch today. 
I tried to stop him but he got it off my wrist before I could stop him. I saw it half in his mouth but I couldn’t get over the fence fast enough. What a dope. I’ll have to watch him carefully the next few days.



Royal Pine Buck said:


> A couple of us barn folks were talking... and i was reminded that in the first year i had Dillon. he ate about 4 CHICKEN EGGS.
> 
> i was at a barn that had chickens and if a boarder or whoever found a chicken egg you would leave it on a shelf so that the BO could come down later and snatch them up. and give them to her dobermans.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

I hope the batteries don't get loose 😬
My horses ate 1kg of rat poison called Bromicule (I probably spelt it wrong) we called the vet and he said "they'd need to eat a tonne of it to harm them and a tonne of medicine to save them" We had the horses toed up until we confirmed they were safe beach the poison thins bloods and even a little bruise or cut could be horrible. Luckily they were both fine and dad learnt not to leave rat bait on the boat


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Jake also loves raspberry icey poles but only raspberry flavoured


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

*MOD NOTE

This thread is now closed. We ask that you please check the date of the last entry and not reply to the old and dusty. 

Read them, enjoy them but leave them in the catacombs. *


----------

